
JerryRigEverything reveals a ridiculous flaw in a $100 crowdfunded smart lock - ruang
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxM55DNS9CE&feature=youtu.be
======
ConcernedCoder
Yeah, that's not how you secure something...

